# Boris Nonte (Toxeen) + audioreel say hello



## Toxeen (Mar 18, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Observing this forum for a while, I finally want to step out from the dark.
My name is Boris Nonte and I'm a freelance (game) music composer and sound designer from germany. You guys are doing great work and this board is really cool, offering a place to meet each other.

I'd like to introduce a new audioreel to you which shows my composing skills in a large variety of styles. Most of the examples are taken from bigger european commercial games and tv productions. 


Mix I - Epic Action (7:29)
http://www.toxeen.com/sound/toxeen_demoreel_track01.mp3

Mix II - Emotions, Ambient, World (5:01)
http://www.toxeen.com/sound/toxeen_demoreel_track02.mp3

Mix III - Cartoon, Kids, Comedy (2:09)
http://www.toxeen.com/sound/toxeen_demoreel_track03.mp3


Hope you enjoy it

Thanks for your time :wink:,


Boris


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 18, 2005)

Welcome to VI Control Boris! Nice stuff in your demo reel. Thanks for sharing it, and see you around the forums then!


----------



## lux (Mar 18, 2005)

hi Boris, welcome to VI.

I remember I had fun with your monzter guitars demo.

Those reels are nice too.

enjoy your stay

Luca


----------



## Toxeen (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for your nice comments


----------



## TheoKrueger (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Toxeen , i downloaded all the demos first first, and the rest followed. Very impressive sound and composition ! I really enjoyed listening to them .

Do you mind sharing what Flute is playing at 5:10 of the epic action cue ? I think that was my favorite part of all and some of the Cartoon Kids one .

Keep up the great work


----------



## Herman Witkam (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Boris,
There's some pretty impressive stuff in those demos. Welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 22, 2005)

Hi Boris,

Welcome to V.I., very cool stuff, man!

Cheers,


----------



## Edgen (Mar 26, 2005)

What's up Toxeen! glad to see you made it over to this neck of the woods 

/j


----------



## Buckles (Mar 26, 2005)

Edgen said:


> What's up Toxeen! glad to see you made it over to this neck of the woods
> 
> /j



Ditto. Ill also add a 'Howdi', cuz thats what I do.

-s


----------



## cal_rimular (Mar 31, 2005)

*Greetings from a newbie*

Hey Toxeen,

Nice demo tracks dude !
I love your ideas and polished sounds.

Please keep up the great work !

Talk soon.


----------



## Toxeen (Apr 7, 2005)

TheoKrueger said:


> Hey Toxeen , i downloaded all the demos first first, and the rest followed. Very impressive sound and composition ! I really enjoyed listening to them .
> 
> Do you mind sharing what Flute is playing at 5:10 of the epic action cue ? I think that was my favorite part of all and some of the Cartoon Kids one .
> 
> Keep up the great work



Thx Theo. Sure thing, the flute is the Celtic Tin Whistle by Precisionsound (http://www.store.precisionsound.net/celticinfo.php). Afterwards I played an additional live version on my own tin whistle but didn't take it to the final version tho.

@ Herman: Thanks, I enjoyed your SAM Solo Session demos 

@ Sid: thanks. you've got some nice orchestral stuff. keep it up

@ Edgen, Scott: hi dewds. seems like we are unintentionally 'cross meeting' on several boards  keep in touch 

@ Cal: another thank you. the better your ideas the better may be your results.


Take care,
Boris


----------

